# Pawleys Island



## BowChilling (Jun 28, 2010)

A few shots from vacation last week.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice - really like #3 with the fence and the sand and the washed out look!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks like a great vacation spot.  Sure is a great location to get some fine photos.

Hoss


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 29, 2010)

Pawleys! My family owns a house on the beach there....by far the most beautiful beach in existence. Not going to be able to go there this summer....I'm sick. Thanks for reminding me of what a beautiful place Pawleys is.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice pictures of a place my wife and I used to visit when we lived in SC ...I love Pawley's Island. We used to surf fish the point at the far end of the Island...Fiddler Crabs are there by the millions for Sheepshead fishermen...

Our favorite place was Georgetown SC just a few miles down the road from Pawley's ...


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't forget all the great food at Murrell's Inlet!


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm not a pro when it comes to photography but there are lots of great photo ops at Pawleys.

GoDogs I'd hate to have to miss a summer there! My wife's family has been going since the 70's and we've been going since the mid 90's. 

We did enjoy some fine meals there too. Lunch at The Big Tuna in Georgetown on the way in. A dinner at The Mayor's House and a couple of meals at Frank's Outback. I also made a run into Georgetown for some fresh shrimp and we did a low country boil. $6 a lb. for large shrimp fresh out of the Atlantic! 

Only disappointment this year was the fishing. We caught several flounder but they were all about 12 inches. We usually catch black drum and specks where the channel runs beside the beach but this year they just were not there!


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 29, 2010)

My wife has already issued her ultimatim.  We will be there next year! Our family's house was built in the 40's and survived Hugo with only a little bit of siding torn off....other newer houses next to ours have yet to be found.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 29, 2010)

The house we stay in survived Hugo too. Weve always rented Easy Street which is at the turnaround on the south end. 

I don't blame your wife at all! I'd be laying down ultimatims too!


----------

